# Et un musée de plus...



## groudon41 (14 Avril 2012)

Salut.
Alors je me suis lancé, je crée un topic ici pour parler de mon musée...

donc,  je remercie mon père pour m'avoir fait comprendre que pc=raclure, et  pour mavoir gracieusement offert mon imac G3 ,mon tournesol G4 , ainsi  que les sous pour payer le powermac G3 desktop et le PM7600/132

je remercie aussi mon fidèle imac G3 bleu, qui ma rendu passionné d'informatique

et je remercie tout les personne qui on pus me donner/vendre du matériel :

Berthold du forum, qui ma donné un powerbook G3 qui me rend de fier service
Imacounet,  qui ma donné divers matos et cablage ( dont un HDI SCSI / DOCK  Adaptater pour le powerbook, qui est pour le moment le seul moyen de  communication entre le PB et le monde extérieur
Je remercie aussi l'éducateur technique de  l'internat, qui me donne régulièrement du matériel ( pc, mais ca dépanne  ) fonctionnel que l'internat ne veut plus, mais qui fonctionne (  exemple avec les 2 écran, le dell et le nokia, il fonctionne terrible...  )
et pour info, j'ai 16 ans

Le site web arrive, ne vous inquiétez pas.

voila quelque photo :

l'atelier( ici, on ne vois que les 2 écran tournant sur une raclure sous windaube 7 ultimate Certains détails sont parfaitement superflus, par contre, merci de redimentionner rapidement tes photos en 800x600 (ou en 600x800 selon l'orientation) maximum, nous avons encore des membres en 56K, et de toute façon, vBubulle les réduit à cette dimension, mais ça ralentit le bouzin !







- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
mon imac G3






- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
mon p'tit chou de G4 tournesol( avec mon petit ventilo d'appoint au cas-ou ^^)






- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
mes powermac ( PM G3 et PM 7600/132 )






- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
Mon powerbook G3, bricolé maison a la suite de la cassure de sa charnière ( un bête cable, 2 trou au dessus pour faire passer un anneau, un trou en bas pour mettre une vis , et le tour est joué)






voila une petit avant gout de mon musée.
Je recherche donc des mac, de préférence en don, car je n'ai pas beaucoup de moyen.
a vos critique


----------



## groudon41 (15 Avril 2012)

edit : voila le site, fraichement codé, entre 23h et maintenant, avec, comme page de "demo" la préso de mon imac G4 tournesol chéri : Le site de mon musée
dites moi ce que vous en pensez, niveau desing par exemple...
ps : ne m'en voulez pas s'il y a des faute, il est tout de même 3H30 du mat!
a t'chao bonsoir


----------



## iMacounet (15 Avril 2012)

Toi, j'pense que tu serais été content de venir chez moi quand j'avais ma collection au complet. J'avais les trois Apple II (Dont un IIe avec son moniteur d'origine et deux Disk II)
Un IIc complet également, avec le cordon chat mauve, et un IIGS avec un lecteur de Disk 5" mais il ne démarrait pas toujours!

Aussi divers Macs PowerPC, Quadra 700, PM G3 beige, BB, G4 AGP, MDD, PowerBook 165 ... Une collection presque complète de Thomson, le même iMac G3, un Tournesol 17" à l'époque... (Maintenant un 15")

En tout une bonne trentaine d'ordinateurs (Et j'avais un Mac 128k et un Plus aussi!)

Voilà, bon ton site a l'air bien, sauf qu'il faudrais que tu revoie, en effet les fautes d'orthographe.  Mais c'est pas mal du tout !

Je vais voir si j'ai encore des accessoires Macintosh à te filer, mais la il doit me rester juste des logiciels...


----------



## Powerdom (15 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Les gif made with a Mac, je les avais oublié ceux là. C'est vrai qu'au début sous claris home page on en mettait tous....

Bonne continuation.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h40 ----------




iMacounet a dit:


> Voilà, bon ton site a l'air bien, sauf qu'il faudrais que tu revoie, en effet les fautes d'orthographe..



  trop fort...


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Avril 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> trop fort...



Tu aurais du préciser, parce que là, je ne suis pas sûr qu'il comprenne de quoi il retourne (pis bon, il n'a pas fait de fautes "d'orthographe", finalement, juste de "conjugaison")


----------



## iMacounet (15 Avril 2012)

Oui, bon oh ça va hein.  J'etais mal reveillé. 

Edit : Moi si j'avais une pièce pour etaler mes ordinateur je metterais un graaaaaand plan de travail.


----------



## flotow (15 Avril 2012)

iMacounet a dit:


> Oui, bon oh ça va hein.  J'etais mal reveillé.
> 
> Edit : Moi si j'avais une pièce pour etaler mes ordinateur je metterais un graaaaaand plan de travail.


Sinon y'a un truc qui s'appelle un garage 

D'ailleurs, parlant de garage


----------



## iMacounet (15 Avril 2012)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Sinon y'a un truc qui s'appelle un garage
> 
> D'ailleurs, parlant de garage


J'veux une pièce dans l'appartement ! 

En plus le garage, chez moi il est déja envahi.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h41 ----------




groudon41 a dit:


> ... pc=raclure...



Bon, on ne va pas faire un énième discours sur les PC et les Macs, mais bon. 

Au début de ma collection, et quand j'ai pu acquerir un ordinateur, j'avais un netbook Medion akoya... Sous Windows XP. Puis c'est au fil du temps que mon materiel a évolué ... Divers PC sous Windows XP/Vista/Seven ... Puis, j'ai eu un iMac G5 (mon premier Mac "récent" et parfaitement utilisable, c'etait en 2009) Que j'avais acheté en panne d'alimentation !
Puis, je suis passé sur un iMac Intel "Blanc" Core2Duo (De 2006) puis je suis rapidement repassé sur un PowerMac G5 (Une sacrée bête !) Et puis sur l'actuel iMac 21.5" (Dont je suis fier !)


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Avril 2012)

iMacounet a dit:


> Au début de ma collection, et quand j'ai pu acquerir un ordinateur, j'avais un netbook Medion akoya... Sous Windows XP.



Tiens, c'est marrant, ça, Medion est une marque qui m'était totalement inconnue jusqu'à il y a peu, quand on m'a donné le PB 190, on m'a donné avec un PC Medion aussi, un "NoteBook Slim 300 (un P1 mmx 300 sous Millenium &#8230; Que je me suis empressé de passer sous 2000 Pro tellement Millenium me file des boutons).

Donc, dans ma vie, j'ai vu (et ai) un Medion, et entendu parler d'un second &#8230; Ils en auraient construit plusieurs ? Enfin, quand je dis "construit" &#8230; Ils ont achetés une machine à TwinHead, et ont collé leur étiquette dessus au moins pour ce qui est du mien ! 

Tiens, je vais le repasser sous Mandrake 7, pour voir (ce qui m'embête, c'est que Linux ne semble pas voir ses 32 Mo soudés, il ne voit que 64 Mo alors que le PC en a 96 (et Windows voit bien les 96, lui


----------



## iMacounet (15 Avril 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiens, c'est marrant, ça, Medion est une marque qui m'était totalement inconnue jusqu'à il y a peu, quand on m'a donné le PB 190, on m'a donné avec un PC Medion aussi, un "NoteBook Slim 300 (un P1 mmx 300 sous Millenium  Que je me suis empressé de passer sous 2000 Pro tellement Millenium me file des boutons).
> 
> Donc, dans ma vie, j'ai vu (et ai) un Medion, et entendu parler d'un second  Ils en auraient construit plusieurs ? Enfin, quand je dis "construit"  Ils ont achetés une machine à TwinHead, et ont collé leur étiquette dessus au moins pour ce qui est du mien !
> 
> Tiens, je vais le repasser sous Mandrake 7, pour voir (ce qui m'embête, c'est que Linux ne semble pas voir ses 32 Mo soudés, il ne voit que 64 Mo alors que le PC en a 96 (et Windows voit bien les 96, lui


Medion, est une marque très peu connue. Ce netbook etait vendu chez Orange en complément d'une clé USB 3G.

Il etait doté des specs d'un netbook actuel (Intel Atom)


----------



## Powerdom (15 Avril 2012)

iMacounet a dit:


> Oui, bon oh ça va hein.  J'etais mal reveillé.
> 
> Edit : Moi si j'avais une pièce pour etaler mes ordinateur je metterais un graaaaaand plan de travail.



Toujours pas réveillé...


----------



## groudon41 (15 Avril 2012)

bon, j'vé répondre a tout le monde : 


			
				iMacounet a dit:
			
		

> Voilà, bon ton site a l'air bien, sauf qu'il faudrais que tu revoie, en effet les fautes d'orthographe.  Mais c'est pas mal du tout !


Je sais, je l'ai codé a 2H du matin tout de même!
mais j'vé m'y mettre la, j'était en vide grenier toute la journée...



			
				Powerdom a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Les gif made with a Mac, je les avais oublié ceux là. C'est vrai qu'au début sous claris home page on en mettait tous....
> 
> Bonne continuation.


je me suis tapé un gros délire pour les gif, mais y sinon trop bôôôôôô...
par contre, pour la bannière, je recherche toujours quelqu'un qui ce débrouille pas mal sous Photoshop ou autre pour me la faire ( la bannière )



			
				iMacounet et Tucpasquic a dit:
			
		

> iMacounet : Moi si j'avais une pièce pour etaler mes ordinateur je metterais un graaaaaand plan de travail.
> Tucpasquic : Sinon y'a un truc qui s'appelle un garage
> 
> D'ailleurs, parlant de garage



c'est comme qui dirais ma chambre en même temps...
mais on déménage bientôt, et la j'aurais une pièce exclusivement pour le musée...
la si j'met une table en plein centre ( et encore, faudrais que j'en trouve une), j'aurais presque plus d'espace pour le reste, et ca ne me dérange pas trop...



			
				iMacounet a dit:
			
		

> Bon, on ne va pas faire un énième discours sur les PC et les Macs, mais bon.
> 
> Au début de ma collection, et quand j'ai pu acquerir un ordinateur,  j'avais un netbook Medion akoya... Sous Windows XP. Puis c'est au fil du  temps que mon materiel a évolué ... Divers PC sous Windows  XP/Vista/Seven ... Puis, j'ai eu un iMac G5 (mon premier Mac "récent" et  parfaitement utilisable, c'etait en 2009) Que j'avais acheté en panne  d'alimentation !
> Puis, je suis passé sur un iMac Intel "Blanc" Core2Duo (De 2006) puis je  suis rapidement repassé sur un PowerMac G5 (Une sacrée bête !) Et puis  sur l'actuel iMac 21.5" (Dont je suis fier !)


je sais, mais falais que je le dise^^
sinon, je tourne bien sous mon acer aspire 2.21GHz sous un seven ultimate Je ne t'avais pas déjà dit que certaines précisions n'étaient absolument pas utiles ? 

" rhoo, t'ès pas drole^^ ... bref, si tu pouvais recharger les photo, car il affiche les ancienne, qui sont bien trop grande...  je les ai toute redimensionné car c'était trop grand pour le site, et y'a pas un genre de vBubule pour mon site^^ "

mon pc portable était jusqu'a l'arrivé du PB G3 , un HP OmniBook XE3 sous XP , cadencé ,a 1.2GHz ou un truc entre 1.1 et 1.2 ... ( il est encore un peut mon principal, vu qu je n'arrive pas a installer un truc mieux que os 9... mais j'vais cloner le 10.4 de l'imac G3 ( merci le gars de l'IP Store de Poitiers qui m'a confirmé la fonctionnalité de cet technique sous X ), et si c'est trop rapide, j'installerais 10.3 sur un autre dd interne, que je brancherais sur l'imac G3 , que je clonerais ensuite sur le dd du pb G3 ( merci XPostFacto ... qui est compatible avec 10.4 depuis pas longtemps d'ailleurs...)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h10 ----------

( je le retape la, il a pas l'air d'avoir vu... )
" rhoo, t'ès pas drole^^ ... bref, si tu pouvais recharger les photo,  car il affiche les ancienne, qui sont bien trop grande...  je les ai  toute redimensionné car c'était trop grand pour le site, et y'a pas un  genre de vBubule pour mon site^^ "

sinon, mon  apple usb keyboard graphite viens de me faire une belle frayeur : 
il est sur mon pc, car mon clavier avais lâche, et il y est depuis au moins 2 mois.
a part les petite incohérence niveau touche ( normal j'ai envie de dire^^) il fonctionnais bien, mais la, il refusais toute information ( a l'allumage, la touche de verrouillage était allumé ( diode verte) et impossible de taper quoi que ce sois, même la touche de verrouillage était bloqué , et après débranchage/rebranchage , même bug mais avec led verte éteinte.
alors j'ai pris le courage d'aller fouiner dans le garage, pour retrouver un clavier ( chose faite, je vous ais parlé avec pendant 1 H) et par curiosité, je le rebranche, et il fonctionne parfaitement ( la preuve, je tape le message avec...)
j'ai pas compris, sa viens du pc a votre avis,sachant que a par débrancher et brancher un nouveau clavier, il avais pas bougé de la zone pour le mot de passe, et que quand j'ai branché le nouveau ( clavier pc évidement) il a fonctionné immédiatement...

ps : vous parliez de netbook ?
j'avais vue une new's, ici, sur macbidouille ou sur un de mes magasine...( je sais plus) qui parlais d'un hacker russe qui avais réussi a réactiver les proc atom sur mac os 10.6.3..
faudrais la retrouver, car sa vaut de l'or ce truc...


----------



## iMacounet (15 Avril 2012)

A l'époque ou j'avais un Packard Bell Dot S (Netbook 10") j'avais réussi à lui coller Mac OS X 10.6 via le bootloader chameleon, mais il me manquait des pilotes.


----------



## groudon41 (15 Avril 2012)

je sais ou j'avais vu ca : dans un aVosMac!
mais impossible de retrouver l'article...

Bon, les jeunots, je vous rappelle qu'ici, c'est "Classic Mac", pas "Hackintosh" !


----------



## groudon41 (17 Avril 2012)

Ouai, mais j'en parlais comme sa^^
Bref, le musée a enfin son propre FTP ( c'était un vieux FTP a moi, qui correspondais pas du-tout niveau adresse )
La voila : http://mymaccollection.free.fr

Si tu pouvais éditer mon post pascal 77 pour mettre la new adresse^^ -> Ok !

je suis en train d'uploader les document, il en est a 42 % au moment ou je vous parle...

sinon, y'a un SE/30  avec un apple cd 300i qui vas arriver, et un ibook G4 fin septembre ( merci iMacounet^^)


----------



## iMacounet (18 Avril 2012)

Il ya un truc qui me parait étrange dans les écrits de ton site sur l'iMac G4 :

Tu dis que son HDD est passé à 58Go "à cause de l'usure" t'es sûr de ça ? 

Sur mon iMac G4 ("Flat Panel" le premier donc, j'ai également un 60Go) Il a toujours la même capacité, donc les 58Go annoncés, c'est tout à fait normal pour moi.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Avril 2012)

58 Go, ça correspond à un disque qui ferait environ 6 200 000 000 octets (donc un peu plus de 60 Go). Un disque vendu pour 60 Go fait 60 Go &#8230; Sous Snow Leopard ou Lion, mais jusqu'à Leopard (donc le max qu'on puisse mettre sur un PPC, ce disque ne ferait que un peu moins de 56 Go.

L'explication (mainte fois données dans diverses sections de nos forums) est que les marchands de disques considèrent que 1 Go = 10 puissance 9 octets, mode de calcul sur lequel Apple s'est aligné depuis Snow Leopard), alors que le système du G4, lui, considère que 1 Go c'est 2 puissance 30 octets (soit 1 073 741 824 octets), voilà l'explication, le nombre d'octets est le même dans les deux cas, mais c'est le modes de calcul des multiples qui varie.

L'explication historique est que les ordinateurs travaillant en binaire, il avait été trouvé logique de calculer les multiples en puissances de 2, mais très vite les marchands se sont aperçus que ça leur permettait de faire paraitre leurs disques plus gros qu'ils ne l'étaient en réalité.

Le changement instauré par Apple avec le 10.6 n'est pas logique du tout, il s'aligne sur les marchands, mais introduit un paradoxe : le calcul des multiples de l'octet de mémoire vive se faisant lui toujours selon les puissances de 2, 1 Go de Ram contient maintenant un peu plus de 7% d'octets de plus qu'un Go de disque dur !


----------



## Etienne000 (18 Avril 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Tiens, c'est marrant, ça, Medion est une marque qui m'était totalement inconnue jusqu'à il y a peu, quand on m'a donné le PB 190, on m'a donné avec un PC Medion aussi, un "NoteBook Slim 300 (un P1 mmx 300 sous Millenium  Que je me suis empressé de passer sous 2000 Pro tellement Millenium me file des boutons).
> 
> Donc, dans ma vie, j'ai vu (et ai) un Medion, et entendu parler d'un second  Ils en auraient construit plusieurs ? Enfin, quand je dis "construit"  Ils ont achetés une machine à TwinHead, et ont collé leur étiquette dessus au moins pour ce qui est du mien !
> 
> Tiens, je vais le repasser sous Mandrake 7, pour voir (ce qui m'embête, c'est que Linux ne semble pas voir ses 32 Mo soudés, il ne voit que 64 Mo alors que le PC en a 96 (et Windows voit bien les 96, lui



Pour info, Medion, c'était la marque qui était vendue, et qui est vendue chez.... Aldi :rateau:.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Avril 2012)

Et c'est quoi, Aldi


----------



## Etienne000 (19 Avril 2012)

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/ALDI

T'as jamais eu de prospectus ?


----------



## iMacounet (19 Avril 2012)

Et chez le FAI Orange.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Avril 2012)

Etienne000 a dit:


> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/ALDI
> 
> T'as jamais eu de prospectus ?



Nein mein herr ! sprechen nie gewollt



iMacounet a dit:


> Et chez le FAI Orange.



Berk ! Quelle horreur !


----------



## groudon41 (19 Avril 2012)

iMacounet a dit:


> Il ya un truc qui me parait étrange dans les écrits de ton site sur l'iMac G4 :
> 
> Tu dis que son HDD est passé à 58Go "à cause de l'usure" t'es sûr de ça ?
> 
> Sur mon iMac G4 ("Flat Panel" le premier donc, j'ai également un 60Go) Il a toujours la même capacité, donc les 58Go annoncés, c'est tout à fait normal pour moi.


 
malgré ce que pascal 77 a dis, il est bien passé a 58Go par l'usure, sachan que quand je l'ai rallumé pour la première fois, il était a 59 GO ...


 sinon, Pour le site, j'vais profiter des vacance pour bien avancer, et aussi, j'ai inséré un livre d'or^^

ps : je sais qu'il y a un modèle de tournesol super recherché, c'est lequel?


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Avril 2012)

groudon41 a dit:


> malgré ce que pascal 77 a dis, il est bien passé a 58Go par l'usure, sachan que quand je l'ai rallumé pour la première fois, il était a 59 GO ...


 
Sauf que les disques durs, ça ne s'use pas, par contre, table de partition et autres blocs de gestion prennent de la place.

Lorsque des secteurs sont marqués "bad", le disque pioche dans ses secteurs de réserve, mais un disque ne perd pas 1 Go comme ça (ou alors, il était à 59 Go avant formatage, et il est descendu à 58,8 après, la différence s'expliquant par ce qui précède).



groudon41 a dit:


> ps : je sais qu'il y a un modèle de tournesol super recherché, c'est lequel?



Comme ça, à vue de nez, je dirais "les 20 pouces" 

Cela dit, tous ceux de la dernière génération (15 pouces à 1 Ghz et 17 et 20 pouces à 1,25 Ghz) présentant l'avantage d'être équipés en USB2 et en airport extrême (802.11g), contre USB1 et 802.11b pour tous les autres, ça doit les rendre également plus attrayants. 

Les tout premiers modèles (ceux de 2002, 15 pouces à 700/800 Mhz et 17 pouces à 800 Mhz, qui peuvent encore démarrer en natif sous Mac OS 9.2.2) peuvent aussi intéresser certains amateurs.


Sinon, je te rappelles que j'attends toujours que tu veuilles bien ramener tes images du premier post en 800x600 ou moins, parce que là, ceux qui ont une "petite" bande passante risquent bien de le prendre en grippe, ton musée !


----------



## groudon41 (20 Avril 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sauf que les disques durs, ça ne s'use pas, par contre, table de partition et autres blocs de gestion prennent de la place.
> 
> Lorsque des secteurs sont marqués "bad", le disque pioche dans ses secteurs de réserve, mais un disque ne perd pas 1 Go comme ça (ou alors, il était à 59 Go avant formatage, et il est descendu à 58,8 après, la différence s'expliquant par ce qui précède).


 
Ca dois être ca...
Mais y'a pas moyen de le faire remonter un peut, genre avec le formatage en 35 passe  de l'install de 10.3?



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Comme ça, à vue de nez, je dirais "les 20 pouces"
> 
> Cela dit, tous ceux de la dernière génération (15 pouces à 1 Ghz et 17 et 20 pouces à 1,25 Ghz) présentant l'avantage d'être équipés en USB2 et en airport extrême (802.11g), contre USB1 et 802.11b pour tous les autres, ça doit les rendre également plus attrayants.
> 
> Les tout premiers modèles (ceux de 2002, 15 pouces à 700/800 Mhz et 17 pouces à 800 Mhz, qui peuvent encore démarrer en natif sous Mac OS 9.2.2) peuvent aussi intéresser certains amateurs.



ok merci pour l'info^^



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sinon, je te rappelles que j'attends toujours que tu veuilles bien ramener tes images du premier post en 800x600 ou moins, parce que là, ceux qui ont une "petite" bande passante risquent bien de le prendre en grippe, ton musée !



j'vais vérifier...


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Avril 2012)

groudon41 a dit:


> Ca dois être ca...
> Mais y'a pas moyen de le faire remonter un peut, genre avec le formatage en 35 passe  de l'install de 10.3?



Ben non, les formatages en x passes, ça ne sert qu'à être sûr que les anciennes données d'un disque dont tu te sépares ne pourront pas être restaurées par son acquéreur au moyen d'un logiciel, voire d'un laboratoire adéquat. Dans tous les autres cas de figure, que ça soit une, 7 ou 35 passes, ça n'a rigoureusement aucune utilité, ça n'apporte absolument rien de plus qu'un formatage normal, sans "passes" (par contre, le temps que ça fait perdre &#8230; ).


----------



## groudon41 (20 Avril 2012)

ok.
bon, pour les image, c'est réglé, c'est juste qu'elle était tiré du ftp temporaire, et que je ne les avais pas remplacé dans celui si.

sinon, il y a des petit nouveau qui vont arriver ( en don grâce a des amis de boulot a mon beau père...) : 
un imac G3 bleu/vert 233MHz en fonction + clavier/sourie mais pas sur 

un imac G3 orange 333MHz apparemment Hs +clavier/sourie :

lui il est arrivé, mais j'ai pas encore eu le temps de tenter de ponter le proc, car apparemment, c'est un overclock qui n'a pas marché (testé sur mon G3 Bleu parfaitement fonctionnel, mais rien ne se passe...), les résistance ne sont pas au place habituelle...


----------



## Powerdom (20 Avril 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Nein mein herr ! sprechen nie gewollt



On en trouve que dans l'est de la France.


----------



## groudon41 (20 Avril 2012)

pas forcément, j'habite bien a poitiers ( plus pour longtemps d'ailleurs... ) et a 20 Km coté ouest, y'a un ALDI pourtant...


----------



## Langellier (27 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,
Voici un aperçu de ma collection (située près d'Alençon) pour des échanges éventuels :
http://bernard.langellier.pagesperso-orange.fr/info/musee.htm


----------



## groudon41 (28 Avril 2012)

ouais, j'avais déja visité votre site, un régal^^

juste une ou 2 question :
1) avez vous des carte mère d'imac G3 DV qui Fonctionne en rab?
2) avez vous un compatible dos en rab, c'est un type de mac qui me plais vraiment...
3) par hazad, n'avez vous pas des machine pour m'aider a grossir mon début de musée?


----------



## groudon41 (1 Juillet 2012)

salut tout le monde^^
(sa faisais longtemps que je n'étais pas venu ici moi^^)
bref, je vien faire par d'une découverte : un DVD-R Apple ...

je laisse la place au photo : 

Le devant : 







La tronche de l'intérieur du boitier : 







Le texte de garantie (j'ai fait le max pour prendre le texte en francais le mieux lisible possible^^):







le dos du dvd : 







Un zoom sur l'adresse de la marque : 







Je vais changer le boitier plastique transparent, qui est abimé, et qui de toute manière ne contiens rien de "collectors" ...

Mais dans ce dvd, on retrouve bien la politique beauté des produis apple : même le range cd noir a l'intérieur du boitier avec inscrit "DVD" est bien fait ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juillet 2012)

Apple n'a jamais fabriqué de CD ni de DVD, mais depuis au moins la seconde génération d'iMac G4 et au moins jusqu'aux G5, et peut-être avec les premiers Mac Intel, tous les Mac munis d'un graveur étaient livrés avec une galette estampillée aux armes d'Apple correspondant au type de graveur du Mac (CD pour ceux avec un graveur de CD ou un Combo, DVD-R pour ceux livrés avec un "Superdrive" &#8230; Vu qu'à l'époque des premiers Superdrives sur Mac, ils ne gravaient pas les DVD+R, seulement les "-")


----------



## groudon41 (1 Juillet 2012)

pendant une petite période, il en on vendu, fabriqué au japon, comme le dvd indique...
et mon pere m'a confirmé l'avoir eu avec son imac core2duo...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juillet 2012)

Tu peux toujours utiliser DVDMediaInspector pour savoir qui l'a fabriqué !


----------

